# Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*

						Avengers: Endgame der Marvel Studios zeigt sich auch in der dritten Woche nach Veröffentlichung erfolgreich, auch wenn das Umsatzwachstum deutlich geringer ausfällt als noch in der Vorwoche. Mit 2,489 Mrd. USD weltweitem Einspielergebnis fehlt nicht mehr viel zum Spitzenreiter Avatar (2,788 Mrd. USD), der Weg dahin könnte trotzdem zäh werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*


----------



## h_tobi (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*

Für mich war Avatar mit Abstand der bessere Film.

Avengers ist nett, aber einige Dinge fand ich nicht so prickelnd. (Thot/Hulk z. B.)


----------



## Karotte81 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*

Oh, der arme Herr Avatar fürchtet sich also ... welch Schande das auch wäre, wenn ein anderer Mensch, äh, Film dieser Ehre zuteil käme. Da hätte ich auch Angst, wenn ich dieser Avatar wäre


----------



## Asuramaru (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*

Also ich konnte mit Avatar damals im Kino nicht viel anfangen, der war ganz nett aber nicht sp mit WoW Effect.


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*

Irgendwie kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie es SW E7 mit weitem Vorsprung auf Platz 1 der US-Kino-$-Charts geschafft hat.... obwohl, die Idioten haben ja auch Trump gewählt, das erklärt einiges.


----------



## Infi1337 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*



Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie es SW E7 mit weitem Vorsprung auf Platz 1 der US-Kino-$-Charts geschafft hat.... obwohl, die Idioten haben ja auch Trump gewählt, das erklärt einiges.


 Und du 13 Jahre Merkel , davon ab denke ich nicht das man sich allgemein als Deutscher negativ zur Entertainment Branche anderer Länder äußern sollte, ich glaube Findet Nemo hat mehr Niveau als der Müll mit dem Till Schweiger sich hier die Taschen voll gemacht hat.

Ich persönlich hatte sehr viele Marvel Filme ausgelassen und fand den "Letzten" ziemlich gut, Avatar war nicht so mein Fall, deshalb drück ich die Daumen .


----------



## Rizzard (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*

Avatar darf ruhig mal vom Thron gestoßen werden.
Der Film war zwar ganz gut, aber, zumindest für mich, nicht so besonders das er über Jahre einen Rekord halten müsste.


----------



## Asuramaru (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*



Infi1337 schrieb:


> Und du 13 Jahre Merkel , davon ab denke ich nicht das man sich allgemein als Deutscher negativ zur Entertainment Branche anderer Länder äußern sollte, ich glaube Findet Nemo hat mehr Niveau als der Müll mit dem Till Schweiger sich hier die Taschen voll gemacht hat.
> 
> Ich persönlich hatte sehr viele Marvel Filme ausgelassen und fand den "Letzten" ziemlich gut, Avatar war nicht so mein Fall, deshalb drück ich die Daumen .



Hier ist eine Revolution schon lange überfällig .


----------



## Flipfuchs (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*

ich empfand Endgame bei weitem nicht als schlechten Film. Aber als Abschluss einer Reihe von 21 Filmen über die letzten 11 jahre hätte ich doch etwas mehr erwartet... etwas mehr Bombast halt und dass das Beste aus allen Charakteren rausgeholt wird. Stattdessen wurden einige verschandelt und eher lächerlich gemacht. Schade 
Also auch als großer Marvel Fan würde ich sagen, der Titel als erfolgreichster Film aller Zeiten wäre unverdient. Avatar sei auch mal dahingestellt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
der Hype hat's gemacht


----------



## Doitschland (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*



Flipfuchs schrieb:


> ich empfand Endgame bei weitem nicht als schlechten Film. Aber als Abschluss einer Reihe von 21 Filmen über die letzten 11 jahre hätte ich doch etwas mehr erwartet... etwas mehr Bombast halt...



Hätte der Film noch mehr Bombast gehabt, hätte ich wahrscheinlich nen Herzkasper bekommen, alleine die Endschlacht ist doch schon overkill genug .


----------



## Rollora (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*

Aha "Avatar" höchstselbst "fürchtet" um Platz 1 der nicht nach inflation angepassten Liste der erfolgreichsten Filme
Ein FILM hat also ANGST?
Im Artikel steht des weiteren kein weiteres Wort ob wenigstens die SCHÖPFER sich irgendwie äußern, von Platz 1 verdrängt zu werden.
Völlig übertriebener Artikel, falsche Überschrift.

Warum schreibt man nicht einfach: Avengers: Endgame - auf dem Weg der finanziell erfolgreichste Film aller Zeiten zu werden?

Und wenn man die Inflation berücksichtigt - was das einzig richtige wäre - ist der Film bei weitem nicht der erfolgreichste in den USA oder auch sonst wo All Time Box Office Adjusted for Ticket Price Inflation


----------



## Rollora (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Für mich war Avatar mit Abstand der bessere Film.
> 
> Avengers ist nett, aber einige Dinge fand ich nicht so prickelnd. (Thot/Hulk z. B.)





Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also ich konnte mit Avatar damals im Kino nicht  viel anfangen, der war ganz nett aber nicht sp mit WoW Effect.


Tjo so unterschiedlich können Meinungen sein 
Mir ist bei beiden das Gesicht fast eingeschlafen.



Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie  es SW E7 mit weitem Vorsprung auf Platz 1 der US-Kino-$-Charts  geschafft hat.... obwohl, die Idioten haben ja auch Trump gewählt, das  erklärt einiges.


SWE7 war nach 30 Jahren eine Fortsetzung der originalgeschichte, hat eine unglaubliche Fanbase usw usf die schon so lange drauf gewartet haben.

Avengers ist ein Film der eher für Jugendliche gemacht wurde und von der Sorte Film (gut gegen Böse Superheld) es Jährlich 5 Filme gibt.

Was glaubst du also warum Star Wars recht erfolgreich war?

Abgesehen davon: hast du dir schon mal die Liste der erfolgreichsten Filme angesehen? Welcher davon wer denn deiner Meinung nach "besser" auf Platz 1? Welcher würde nicht in dein tolles Argument "aja, sind ja Idioten die Trump wählen" passen? Denn dieser (gut inszenierte) gut gegen Böse Superhelden-Schwachsinn passt viel eher zum typischen Trump Wähler als so manch anderer Film auf der Liste. Wobei die Top 10 ja fast alle zum Vergessen sind...
All Time Domestic Box Office Results



Rizzard schrieb:


> Avatar darf ruhig mal vom Thron gestoßen werden.
> Der Film war zwar ganz gut, aber, zumindest für mich, nicht so besonders das er über Jahre einen Rekord halten müsste.


Und Endgame ist das? Lol.
Die Filme auf der Liste "erfolgreichste Filme" haben selten was mit besonders hoher Qualität oder Anspruch zu tun. Hat ja was mit Mainstream zu tun. Ist bei uns Spielern ja ähnlich, die erfolgreichsten Spiele/Serien zeichnen sich auch nicht gerade durch ihr hohes Niveau aus (Battlefield und vorallem COD)


Flipfuchs schrieb:


> ich empfand Endgame bei weitem nicht als  schlechten Film. Aber als Abschluss einer Reihe von 21 Filmen über die  letzten 11 jahre hätte ich doch etwas mehr erwartet... etwas mehr  Bombast halt und dass das Beste aus allen Charakteren rausgeholt wird.  Stattdessen wurden einige verschandelt und eher lächerlich gemacht.  Schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Hype der über 21 Filme aufgebaut wurde oder der Hype der ganz ohne dieser 11 Jahre Vorlaufzeit entstanden ist?
Ich frage mich halt, was viele erwartet haben. Bei so vielen Charakteren ist es halt so gut wie unmöglich für jeden einzelnen eine ordentliche Inszenierung zu bringen. Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel tatsächliche Screentime jeder Charakter hatte


----------



## Meldryt (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*

Momenan herrscht abseits von Superhelden Kram gähnende Leere im Kino und die Leute rennen wie ferngesteuert in jeden neuen Marvel Film.
Die Dominanz von Disney ist schon beängstigend.


----------



## Flipfuchs (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*

Es fehlten mir halt ein paar naja "Superhelden-Momente" wenn ich an Infinity War denke, hatte der viel mehr von diesen, die meiner Meinung nach für ein Finale dazu gehören.
der Kampf gegen Thanos auf Titan, die Ankunft von Thor in Wakanada. Die Schlacht in Endgame hat mich jetzt nicht so sehr vom Hocker gerissen, hat mich ein wenig an die in Justice League erinnert... 
hätte man an Infinity War noch eine Stunde dran gehangen, hätte das ein weitaus besseren Abschluss abgeben können mMn.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar fürchtet um Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Filme*

Ich finde beide Filme ganz gut. Aber nur für sich finde alleine stehend finde ich Avatar besser.
Das erste mal als ich den Film gesehen habe, da hat mich die Welt "Pandora"  total verzaubert.
Da war ich schon sehr beeindruckt. 
Man kann die Filme auch nicht direkt vergleichen.  Sie sind eben völlig verschieden.


----------

